# Sanctus Reach, Stormclaw. the boxed set review/unboxing



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

*the Sanctus Reach, Stormclaw boxed set*








on first glance the box already looks pretty darn cool in and on itself. when I opened it I found out that quite a lot of the rumours where true.
in the contents I find,
*Space Wolves.*
1 Krom Dragongaze sprue, what I personaly realy liked about this miniature is the resemblence it has to the space wolf on the cover of the 2nd edition space wolves codex, especialy in the pose.
















3 wolf guard sprues to build 5 wolf guard in terminator armour.
4 space wolf sprues you can use to build bloodclaws, grey hunters or wolf guard in power armour.


*Orks.*
1 Grukk Face-Rippa sprue, interesting to note that this miniature has a lot in common with the warboss you got in the Assault on Black Reach starter set, with some changes in the symbol on the boss poll, adjustments to both weapons, and the pose of the head, ofcourse they also added an Attack squig to the model








2 sprue for creating 10 grots and a caretaker.
3 sprues for building 5 nobz, with different options
3 sprues for building 3 killa kanz.

Important thing to note as was already noticed by many is that the unit sprues besides the HQ units, are standard sprues you get with the normal boxed sets.

*what else?*
what is also included in the Stormclaw set, is 1 small rulebook, like you usualy find in the starterkits of Warhammer 40.000. 
there is also a campaign booklet detailing about a 3 battle story the box set is based around. in this booklet you can also find the unit configurations and point costs, that are used for the story itself, if you want to exactly recreate the campaign units from the storyline. 




*The story?*
So what is the story behind this?
Basicly, wolflord Krom Dragongaze , was on his way with his great company to reinforce the front lines set by Logan Grimnar, when he receives a distress message from Fortress 26, a position held by a cadian force. Confirming the pressence of warboss Grukk Face-Rippa.
Hungry for personal glory Krom Dragongaze decides to redirect his own Thunder to Fortress 26 while ordering the rest of his great company to stick to the origional plan.
But on the way there his transport gets shot down. He and the surviving space wolves end up fighting 3 seperate battles to determine their fate. And that of Grukk Face-Rippa.

*The campaign*
The campaign consists out of 3 scenarios or missions
Mission 1: Green tide, Grey fog.
a desperate fight between forces of Grukk Face-Rippa and Hengist Ironaxe’s Grey Hunters, trying to protect the crash site and the Iron Priest adminestring repairs to the crashed Thunderhawk.
Mission 2: Fortress 26.
Krom Dragongaze and his Wolf Guard and Bloodclaws make way for Fortress 26 launching a frontal assault as they find it occupied by orks and their artillery that downed also downed the Wolves Thunderhawk.
Mission 3: Gofftown.
The space wolves, after having interogated a grott handler, move on to a place called Gofftown. in gofftown the space wolves are faced with the full range of Grukk Face-Rippa’s horde as the final battle commences.

The scenarios each have detailed information on the battlefield. Deployment, turns, game length, victory conditions and mission special rules. 

*personal opinion*
all in all I personaly found this boxed set very much worthwhile getting, besides providing for reinforcements for my space wolves, and some added painting variety with the orks, it can be used to teach new players, giving people their first taste of warhammer 40.000 battles, or even just a selfcontained "babies first" campaign I particularly like the effort put in the background for the "mini campaign" as for each scenario itself.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Excellent work thank you for posting, I'm looking even more forward to my storm claws arriving


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> Excellent work thank you for posting, I'm looking even more forward to my storm claws arriving


thanks for reading, I'm glad you liked it, this was my very first ever product review. thingy.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Nice review, as i don't play space wolves and my orks are far from up to date i didn't get one. i think i regret that now!


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for posting this dude, I can't open my mine till sepember (bithday present) and I think it will be worth the wait.


----------

